# doing my own mods



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

im not cheep just bored waiting for the grass to grow.still in the 40s here in western ny. i made my own grass shoot.hard plastic doesnt hold up and it would have cost me about $70 in parts to order.instead i went to tractor suply and bought a thick rubber matt $17 and the steele came from a old bed frame. put a eye hook on it so i can tie it up when needed.also my front bumper was dented and chiped up.banged it out and for a couple beers by buddy powder coated it gold vein.


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

i stole the rubber shoot iidea from my ferris zt.you can bounce that thing off of anything.im a little shy of runing wiith shoot up after i cut my dogs toe off.i have pics if you want to see lol


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks great, keep your inventions comming!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good job arcticzl....watch out for the dog!..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I might have to borrow that idea Arcticzl - im rebuilding a 85 Craftsman LT11 rear discharge decked tractor- the original chute is all ripped and messed up .

Modding a tractor is okay- just when its '******* engineered' cause the owner was too cheep - like welding hangars and pulleys together ( crooked- not straight ) , using pieces of wood for the seat mount ( one of my tractors had that- was infested with termites too) , bolting oddball gas tanks to the hood , ect is when its a bad thing ( ive seen plenty of it).


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

hes a tuff guy.a few stitches and back to normal.he still chases and bites the tires to the mowers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done job..you maybe on to something.

I wouldn't want to go creeping around your homestead w/out t-bone steak handy...nice looking yard boss.


----------

